# فلاش ميمورى كريستال 4 جيجا للبيع



## ksashoppin (12 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*فلاشات كريستال 4 جيجا
*أشكال عديدة تناسب جميع الاذواق
اشكال جميلة واحجام صغيرة
خصم خاص
ولفترة محدودة
اسعار خاصة للجملة
*احصل الان على فلاش ميمورى فقط ب
60 ريال 
Ksashopping
هدفنا هو رفاهيتك
تابعنا على الفيس بوك
KSAshopping - Welcome | Facebook

تابعنا على تويتر
https://twitter.com/#!/KSAshopping


تصفيات نهائية-اخر كمية
بادر بالشراء واستمتع بفلاش متميز وانيق
فقط اتصل على:
0565624256
0542903162
*​


----------

